# Quinquennat ! Vous voulez donner des baffes ?



## iP00ch (29 Septembre 2013)

J'en ai parlé dans le récapitulatif des Applications iPhone, et j'en parle maintenant ici afin d'avoir directement vos avis. Merci.

*Quinquennat* est mon nouveau jeu arcade sur iPhone/iPod Touch et iPad ! 
Après avoir fait la série Grubps ! (que je n'abandonne pas), j'ai créé (toujours seul) ce jeu en m'inspirant des conditions politiques du moment 
En effet, qui n'a pas envie de donner une baffe à une personne politique qui l'a déçu ?
Avec *Quinquennat*, vous pouvez ! Vous pouvez même jouer en Multijoueur sur le même appareil !
Donc vous l'aurez compris, le but du jeu est de donner le plus de baffes possible à un personnage qui ressemble (fortement ?) à une personne politique du gouvernement Français en évitant de toucher les impôts, sinon vous perdez. Et au fur et à mesure des mises à jour, il y aura de plus en plus de personnages !

Les scores seront partagés sur le Game Center 

Donc voilà, un bon petit jeu arcade ! De plus, les temps de chargement sont très court afin de pouvoir recommencer très vite une partie finie ! (Car je ne sais pas vous, mais quand il faut attendre (même 5 secondes) pour pouvoir recommencer une partie seul ou à plusieurs, ça m'énerve... À part les jeux qui demandent de la puissance, forcément ^^).

Je vous mets le lien : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/quinquennat/id694325812?mt=8

Et donnez-moi vos avis, partagez ce jeu sur vos réseaux sociaux et n'oubliez pas de le noter sur l'App Store !

MERCI À TOUS !!!!


----------



## drs (29 Septembre 2013)

Je ne remets pas en cause tes compétences techniques, mais je trouve ce genre de jeu affligeant.
J'ai juste été voir la fiche du jeu, et les graphismes montrés sur les captures sont dignes d'une mauvaise copie de game boy...
De plu&#347; 0,89 pour ca? J'ai pour habitude de payer mes applis ios quand elles sont de qualité, mais là....non!

Ce n'est que mon avis, qui ne sera peut etre pas partagé. Et encore une fois, rien à voir avec une quelconque critique de tes qualités de programmeur, je serais pour le coup bien mal placé.


----------



## iP00ch (29 Septembre 2013)

Tu n'as peut-être pas tort.
C'est juste que tous mes anciens jeux étaient gratuits, donc j'ai voulu essayé cette fois-ci de le mettre payant...
Donc je vais le mettre gratuit et voir si de "gros changements" vont être faits concernant les avis des utilisateurs.
Donc je vais de ce pas le mettre gratuit et attendre vos retours.

PS : Les graphismes du jeu sont sous la forme de Pixel Art, d'où le fait que ça te rappelle la Game Boy.


----------



## drs (29 Septembre 2013)

OK, alors si gratuit je télécharge et je teste


----------



## iP00ch (29 Septembre 2013)

Je viens d'aller modifier le prix sur iTunes Connect, donc faut attendre un peu le temps que ce soit fait 

Mais c'est vrai que j'avais des doutes sur le fait que le jeu soit payant pour ce qu'on peut faire dedans.
C'est pour ça que j'ai besoin d'avis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------

Ça y est, *Quinquennat* est maintenant *GRATUIT* ! Donc allez l'essayer, ça ne vous coûtera rien 
Merci d'avances


----------



## drs (5 Octobre 2013)

arf, j'étais sûr de t'avoir répondu...

Bon j'ai testé. C'est pas ma came, mais c'est rigolo.


----------

